# Advice for trip to Western USA



## Txema (Apr 3, 2014)

Hello,
I'll visit the US on may 1st. I'll land on S.F. and the 6th I'll have 20 days to visit National Parks. I was thinking on Yosemite, Sequoia, Yoshua tree, Grand Canyon, Arches, CanyonLands, Bryce, Zion, Capitol Reef...
I believe that is too ambitious for my time frame so I'll like to know which will you visit for photography and vistas I should not miss.
I'll appreciate feedback as to where I could gather that info. I remember there was a magazine published by a photographer and printed on news paper that indicated how to get to the best spots and the best times for the positioning of the sun. Anybody knows about it?
I'm also thinking if it will be worthwhile buying the alpha 7R for my 24 TS or if my 5D mark III will suffice to extract the most detail from those incredible landscapes.
Finally I would like to know small towns or cities worth stopping on the way.
I'm open to route alternatives and suggestions.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 3, 2014)

Txema said:


> if my 5D mark III will suffice to extract the most detail from those incredible landscapes.



My personal opinion: forget the Sony for this, different systems are distracting. If you want to extract the most detail use your 5DIII in portrait orientation and stitch panoramics. You could use your tse or just use a good overlap. Even allowing for this and looking at a moderately wide scene you'd be creating around an 85 mp sensor and a format larger in area than most MF: you benefit from both larger format and greater magnification of the subject. 

If your hardware and software aren't currently up to this size of file you'd be much better putting the money you would have used for the A7r into a new computer and PS. 

On our site at Building Panoramics the images have been shot in this way and some of them have a superzoom function - off the top of my head I think Beverely Minster (exterior) is active. The detail you can get is just astonishing but the image is shot on effectively a 43 x 135 mm sensor @ about 110 mp 'cos it was on the original 5D.


----------



## Cali_PH (Apr 4, 2014)

Sorry for the long post, but I used to live in the San Francisco area, currently live 60 miles from Yosemite, and have been on road trips to Utah/Arizona National Parks 4 (5?) times in the past few years. I'd say 20 days for the parks you've mentioned is easily doable, if you're willing to spend a little more time driving to see more and stick to highlights. As I recall, two of my longer trips were around 14-16 days and mainly included Zion, Bryce, Capitol Reef, Canyonlands, Arches, Monument Valley, Page, Coyote Buttes. A couple of spots were only on one trip, not both. Of course, many people would rather take it slower and spend more days in fewer locations to explore more thoroughly. Plus, most of the spots you mention also have a lot of great locations nearby that may be lesser-known, taking up more time at fewer locations.

I don't recognize the magazine/newspaper you mention, but I'd highly recommend _Photographing the Southwest: Volume 1--Southern Utah (2nd Edition)_. Lots of good advice on the state, including photography-specific tips and tricks, and both popular and lesser-known spots. The Arizona one is also great, but maybe not worth it as you may only hit the Grand Canyon there. I was not impressed with the Northern California book (different author).

I probably have some good bookmarks on my home computer, but right now I'm on the road for work. If you read German, or are willing to use an online translator, you may find this site informative. http://www.synnatschke.de/
The wife & husband photographers have visited the SW & California and have travelogues, describing their experiences in some of the locations, including directions, tips and topo maps for some spots. They also have other sites with mainly just pictures (googling their last name brings them up).

Most the National Parks charge $15-25 entrance fees. When you get to Yosemite (or whichever is first one you enter), get the _America the Beautiful_ pass. It's $80, and gets you into all the National Park for a year. And if you're arriving in less than a month, I'd be a bit concerned about booking hotels near these places. You're entering the tourist season and some of these spots (like Bryce) have limited options nearby, unless you'll be camping/sleeping in your car. 

Off the top of my head, here's a list of some of my personal favorite spots or ones I'd highly recommend on a potential travel route. Well, at least these would be highlights, I could definitely recommend more but you wouldn't have the time, even at a brisk pace. I also have dozens of spots in Utah/Arizona on a google maps custom map I've used for route planning; if want a link to it, send me a pm.

SF down to Monterey/Carmel/Big Sur/Point Lobos area.
Yosemite (Personally, I'd skip Sequoia, but that's just me)
Mono Lake
Down 395 (great views most of the way) to Death Valley/Joshua Tree
Through Vegas to Zion (I'd recommend swinging through Valley of Fire just north of Vegas)
Zion
Bryce
Scenic byway 12 on the way to Capitol Reef, possible quick stops at Devil's Garden (not to be confused with the Devil's Garden in Arches) & Goblin Valley.
Canyonlands & Arches
Monument Valley
Page (Upper & Lower Antelope Canyon; you'll be able to see the popular beams, but I recommend the more expensive photography tours if you go; Horseshoe Bend). 
Grand Canyon (note that the normal road between Page and the Grand Canyon has been closed for months due to a landslide, as was closed in early March when I was there. I'm not sure if it will be open by May; if not, factor alternative routes in your plans).
Grand Canyon

I'm not sure if you're flying home from SF, or some other location like Vegas, so wasn't sure where to go after that.


----------



## mroffbeat (Apr 4, 2014)

I liked the zion area the most. I only plannend the hotels and marked a few area's on the map.
Thats it, take your time and don't plan minute to minute.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Apr 7, 2014)

Joshua Tree is out of the way from all the rest (much farther south near Los Angeles) and is not very scenic. Of course you can get nice photos there, but given your itinerary I would strongly advise dropping Joshua Tree.


----------



## Northstar (Apr 8, 2014)

MrFotoFool said:


> Joshua Tree is out of the way from all the rest (much farther south near Los Angeles) and is not very scenic. Of course you can get nice photos there, but given your itinerary I would strongly advise dropping Joshua Tree.



totally agree!


----------



## kaihp (Apr 9, 2014)

Cali_PH said:


> Through Vegas to Zion (I'd recommend swinging through Valley of Fire just north of Vegas)
> Zion
> Bryce
> Scenic byway 12 on the way to Capitol Reef, possible quick stops at Devil's Garden (not to be confused with the Devil's Garden in Arches) & Goblin Valley.
> ...



Based on Cali_PH's recommendations, I basically did this tour (flying in/out of LAX) back in October 2012, in 8-9 days. But there was quite a bit of driving involved, especially from/to LA to the Utah/Arizona area, as well as between Capitol Reef and Arches/Canyonlands NP.

Oh, I also stopped at the Natural Bridges park


----------



## Txema (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you everybody for your advice. I think I'll drop Yoshua tree and Sequoia and use that time on the rest.

I'm still looking for how to get to the most scenic areas on the parks.

Thanks again.


----------

